# Spooky Voice Text to Speech



## krissibex

*Spooky Voice Text to Speech - Solved Myself LOL*

Sooo I'm wondering if there is anything out there or what ideas people have on getting mp3 tracks to put on a cd of a spooky or scary voice reading these instructions I have written for something. 

I have my BB and an amr-> mp3 converter and I could say the instructions into the phone myself and do it that way but I just cant do a spooky enough voice and neither can anyone i dont want to find out the instructions. 

I found this guy online but the recording to my cell just doesnt sound good. 

Click HERE

I guess i'm just wondering if anyone has any ideas or better/scary text to speech free online resources. I'm just a tad stumped at the moment and wondering if there is an easier way.


----------



## krissibex

LMAO so i figured this out by myself ... just in case anyone else had the same issue or anything..

with a few free online downloads and some messing about I got it  ... found a cool program online (Audacity 1.3 Beta) that lets you do all this crazy stuff to your voice (echo, pitch, speed, distort, etc.) AND add other tracks in the background!! So I recorded my voice on my BB .. used a free online amr -> mp3 converter (amrtomp3converter)

HELLLLLLLOOOO my creepy Tempt Fate Game instructions spoken over the Disney Haunted Mansion song!! All in mp3 format YESS!!

Can i just say how super happy i am?? And I am also tempted to try to add some techno to the background of some other halloween songs for an added boost .. OH the power I possess now Muahahaha


----------

